# Honest to goodness best substrate for a low tech tank?



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

I've read so many threads on here regarding the "best" substrate to use so I'm just looking for a quick & dirty answer! LOL I have a 55 gallon that I'm setting up as a low tech tank. Want the cost to not be too high. I can't really do mineralized topsoil here this time of year as it is just too cold here to go through the process in the winter. I've checked out the LFS here and only the more specialized ones carry the better quality substrates like Eco Complete, Flourite, etc, although they are quite pricey (Eco Complete being the most expensive by far) Haven't found a local supplier for ADA Aquasoil. So my question is, what is the best substrate I could use that won't bust the wallet? Are Eco Complete and Flourite pretty comparable as far as effectiveness goes? I'm not too concerned about cloudiness...just want something that is low maintenance and that will nourish the plants. I'm also not opposed to adding ferts, so any suggestions for substrate/fert combos would be welcome. Thanks!


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

Look into pool filter sand. I am using it in a 10g tank and it’s working out fine for me.
Here is some thing for you to read. Hope it helps you out. 
http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/Sand-Substrate/20/


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

Straight up no-fertilizers-added potting soil. Easy, effective and dirt cheap (pun!). I use it in my low tech 20 high. No ferts, 2 water changes per year, and the nitrates top out around 10ppm.

You can cover the soil with whatever substrate you want to use.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

legomaniac89 said:


> Straight up no-fertilizers-added potting soil. Easy, effective and dirt cheap (pun!). I use it in my low tech 20 high. No ferts, 2 water changes per year, and the nitrates top out around 10ppm.
> 
> You can cover the soil with whatever substrate you want to use.


+! in a big way! Low cost and easy maintenance. Just answered this topic in another thread. One of my tanks is set up this way and I love it! So little to do keeping up with it I have time for the high techs LOL


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty much anything that works in the 1mm-3mm range, it doesn't have to be fancy and the good ones all work the same in the long run.

I like topsoil capped with PFS or Turface, Turface by itself, or PFC by itself. It comes down to what you like looking at.

- Brad


----------



## webgirl74 (Dec 2, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone! The potting soil capped with gravel sounds like something I'd like to do. So I can use any potting soil? I see that legomaniac89 says to use no-fertilizer-added soil, but aren't pretty much all potting soils fortified with ferts, etc? I have PFS in my 20 gallon with Java moss and Java ferns. I like the PFS, but I was concerned about growing plants in it. I know others have done it successfully, but I was wondering if there was enough circulation through the packed sand to allow ferts and CO2 to penetrate. Also, with not wanting to stir up the sand and disturb the roots of the plants, I've read that the trapped gasses in the sand can get pretty funky over time. Right now, I do stir the sand once in a while to keep it fresh. I did have a nice natural gravel in my 55 before I tore it down, and I was thinking what a shame it was that I wouldn't have a use for all that gravel, but I think I will use it to top the potting soil. Thanks again!


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

You want to go to a landscaping or orchard supply store and buy 50lb bags of non-fertilized topsoil for around $4-$8 a bag. The stuff from Wal-mart and other big-box stores are mostly pine bark and fertilizer for terrestrial gardening the good stuff is just plain river dirt. 

All you really have to do to 'stir' the sand is to poke it with a chopstick once every few months all over the tank. Once your heavy rooters take hold they will handle it for there area's.

- Brad


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

If you don't like looking at the dirt underneath your gravel, just pour a border of gravel around the perimeter of the tank first, then fill with the topsoil, then cap again with dirt. That's what I've got going on in a 5.5gl nano and the plant growth is ridics.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

If you can find the Fertilome brand soil, that's excellent stuff. I've used it in all my tanks. Just avoid Miracle-Gro or pretty much any other brand of soil you've heard of. Fertilizer-enriched stuff will give you endless algae problems.


----------



## smp (Dec 6, 2009)

webgirl74 said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone! The potting soil capped with gravel sounds like something I'd like to do.


This may not work. Law of "gravity" will cause the gravel to sink into the soil.


----------



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

smp said:


> This may not work. Law of "gravity" will cause the gravel to sink into the soil.


As long as the gravel is a finer grade, it won't be a problem. I've had a tank with soil capped with regular Flourite for over two years now, and no problems


----------



## bradac56 (Feb 18, 2008)

I agree I've got a MTS tank capped with PFS and a regular topsoil tank capped with PFS that's been going strong for several years without much mixing. It will happen eventurlly but probably not before I tear them down for a rescape.

- Brad


----------

